# SAS what is the manlet cutoff?



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

When is a male conisdered a man and when a manlet? (in real life not on the internet)


----------



## NuthinSimple (Jul 5, 2015)

:crying:"Manlet!"

Dude looks like he wants to bring the 70's back!


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Lower than 5'5". Not always a deal breaker in life obviously.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Manlets are this season's hottest fashion accessories.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

@McFly Holy **** I just realized how short I look in comparison to real men



gopherinferno said:


> Manlets are this season's hottest fashion accessories.


tfw women don't even see you as a person anymore but a fashion accessory.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

If you can dangle them over your arm like a handbag.


----------



## NuthinSimple (Jul 5, 2015)

Everyone in hollywood is a midget. It's a conspiracy!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Men don't stop being men because they're short.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

when he knows how to man up.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I don't know, but it would be hard to tell that the stairs are there in the first photo with that carpet.


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

The people on this site have some serious self esteem issues regarding their height. I swear there is at least one of these posts every day or so.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Pretty sure nobody outside the internet knows the term 'manlet'.


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

splendidbob said:


> Pretty sure nobody outside the internet knows the term 'manlet'.


Agreed. Saying some one is manlet is a redpill bull****tery that has no place in reality.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

....I always thought 5'8" and below was manlet, 5'9"-6' was manverage and 6'1" and above was a manmore.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

Under 5'8


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

Cletis said:


>


hmmm for some reason that doesn't look awkward. Short man plus tall woman usually looks terrible af.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

@splendidbob No they haven't but you know what I'm talking about xD



Nonsensical said:


> Agreed. Saying some one is manlet is a redpill bull****tery that has no place in reality.


im pretty sure redpill is something different entirely lol


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

He is a man when he is capable of supporting himself and his family.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I dont believe there is one. There are always people that are either taller or shorter than you are. I thought I was short until I met someone shorter and smaller. Like they are size 0 naturally. I felt tall. If you want to feel tall, date a short woman.


----------



## xyz.unknown (Oct 12, 2012)

Kiba said:


> ....I always thought 5'8" and below was manlet, 5'9"-6' was manverage and 6'1" and above was a manmore.





2Milk said:


> Under 5'8


thats racist.


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

i'd say 5'5 and under
because 5'5 is the average height for a women


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

I feel like I have entered some sort of alternative reality.

(reading this thread that is, not just generally speaking)


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

What's a manlet? Man + piglet? Most people find piglets cute, so I can roll with it.


----------



## Memory (Mar 4, 2011)

a man bracelet?


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

Memory said:


> a man bracelet?


noooo, look at the pic in the op xD


----------



## Memory (Mar 4, 2011)

I have this image in my mind of a tiny man wrapped around someone's wrist like a bracelet.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

Memory said:


> I have this image in my mind of a tiny man wrapped around someone's wrist like a bracelet.


I keep imagining a hamlet comprising entirely of short men. but in a setting of middle earth or something, so you have dwarves, hobbits and manlets.


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Men don't stop being men because they're short.


The "men" of SAS disagree with you. I always grew up thinking to be a man you had to be male, it seems like it is more complex than that to some, must be tough being so insecure.



RandomGentleman said:


> The people on this site have some serious self esteem issues regarding their height. I swear there is at least one of these posts every day or so.


It wouldn't be a problem if it was just a self-esteem issue, but for some reason crazy terms and beliefs are created in conjunction.



splendidbob said:


> Pretty sure nobody outside the internet knows the term 'manlet'.


I still don't know what it is after going through this thread so, certainly, nobody outside this sad little realm does.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

Touka said:


> i'd say 5'5 and under
> because 5'5 is the average height for a women


is it really? In the US?



Odinn said:


> The "men" of SAS disagree with you. I always grew up thinking to be a man you had to be male, it seems like it is more complex than that to some, must be tough being so insecure.
> 
> It wouldn't be a problem if it was just a self-esteem issue, but for some reason crazy terms and beliefs are created in conjunction.
> 
> I still don't know what it is after going through this thread so, certainly, nobody outside this sad little realm does.





> I still don't know what it is after going through this thread so, certainly, nobody outside this sad little realm does.


Maybe it's because only people in this sad little realm get **** for it lmfao. Yeah it's made up internet lingo but to say short guys don't get **** for this IRL would be naive and ignorant (mind you I'm not calling you names or calling you stupid, its probably something that's very easy to overlook if you're not getting **** on for it)
This thread was half serious, I meant to ask at what height do guys stop being made fun of and rejected for being too short, since I get **** for it every now and again in Bulgaria and I'm 172cm or so, circa 5'7 in imperial?


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

SaladDays said:


> Maybe it's because only people in this sad little realm get **** for it lmfao. Yeah it's made up internet lingo but to say short guys don't get **** for this IRL would be naive and ignorant (mind you I'm not calling you names or calling you stupid, its probably something that's very easy to overlook if you're not getting **** on for it)
> This thread was half serious, I meant to ask at what height do guys stop being made fun of and rejected for being too short, since I get **** for it every now and again in Bulgaria and I'm 172cm or so, circa 5'7 in imperial?


I'm 5'7" too! 
I was a very tiny kid, thin and short and people used to try and make fun of me for it but i never gave in, eventually they stopped when they seen it didn't bother me.
I don't get made fun of anymore as 5'7" or 5'8" is pretty average in Canada, see?
People come in all heights, it silly to feel bad for being one or the other.
Silly for letting petty insults get to you, height doesn't mean anything.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

> I was a very tiny kid, thin and short and people used to try and make fun of me for it but i never gave in, eventually they stopped when they seen it didn't bother me


Then you of all people outta know. And just because you eventually got over it doesn't mean that this type of behavior doesn't exist or that it doesn't have a lasting negative impact on people.



> I don't get made fun of anymore as 5'7" or 5'8" is pretty average in Canada, see?


Come to my school :lol



> People come in all heights, it silly to feel bad for being one or the other.


They also come in all forms of facial aesthetics, but if you had a disfigured face and people reminded you of it and it was like a dark cloud on top of your head you'd also feel like **** for it.



> Silly for letting petty insults get to you, height doesn't mean anything.


Eh, I agree with the notion and I am well aware of what I should do and how I should feel whenever people pick on me for such superficial things but you don't just "wish" something into existance and you don't simply learn to ignore something just like that. Furthermore obviously goes beyond insults with rejections and being weak, and if you're going to disagree, go up against a 6'6 200 lbs man with no weapons who's trained in some material arts, it's not that you'll necessarily get into fights often but if you truly have sa you should be able to understand the sort of fear/anxiety I am talking about here. Plus the insults are hardly petty, they are an insult to your masculinity, to a part of your identity, if you're constantly being attacked in this form from a young age you're likely going to develop some issues and that'll significantly hinder a lot more than your self esteem.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

@SaladDays
5.7 aint that short, I thought we were talking about 5ft or around that height? I can understand if people might find it comical that a person is 4-5ft... unfortunately for those that short the world isnt designed for that size aside from children, is it any wonder devito mostly does comedy? it must be hard to be taken seriously when you sit on a public bench and your feet don't touch the floor!... a couple of inches shorter than average isnt anything to get hung up on. look across a crowd of people in rush hour, its a varied mixture including many people your height!


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Under 5ft tall. Womanlette would be under 4ft 5.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Even as a tall (over 6ft) guy I feel insecure when dealing with people taller than me (especially if they're women, I still get anxious when this one woman at work puts heels on because it makes her an inch taller than me :mad). I think having self-esteem problems and insecurities will make you feel that way no matter your height. You're 5'7"? A 5'7 adult won't get made fun of, you must be young.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Odinn said:


> The "men" of SAS disagree with you. I always grew up thinking to be a man you had to be male, it seems like it is more complex than that to some, must be tough being so insecure.


I can relate, because I am also insecure about my height, always have been to varying degrees. But that doesn't make what I said incorrect.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think it is more about presence than physical dimensions.


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

SaladDays said:


> Then you of all people outta know. And just because you eventually got over it doesn't mean that this type of behavior doesn't exist or that it doesn't have a lasting negative impact on people.
> Come to my school :lol
> They also come in all forms of facial aesthetics, but if you had a disfigured face and people reminded you of it and it was like a dark cloud on top of your head you'd also feel like **** for it.
> Eh, I agree with the notion and I am well aware of what I should do and how I should feel whenever people pick on me for such superficial things but you don't just "wish" something into existance and you don't simply learn to ignore something just like that. Furthermore obviously goes beyond insults with rejections and being weak, and if you're going to disagree, go up against a 6'6 200 lbs man with no weapons who's trained in some material arts, it's not that you'll necessarily get into fights often but if you truly have sa you should be able to understand the sort of fear/anxiety I am talking about here. Plus the insults are hardly petty, they are an insult to your masculinity, to a part of your identity, if you're constantly being attacked in this form from a young age you're likely going to develop some issues and that'll significantly hinder a lot more than your self esteem.


Short doesn't mean weak, Bruce Lee had immense strength and fitness. An insult to "masculinity" shouldn't mean much if you are confident in yourself, that's what makes them petty, is they are baseless insults. 
I never "got over" my height, my height is part of me, i said i never let the insults get to me, i wouldn't believe an insult because it is one.
I just look at thing differently i guess, i never put so much stock in the words of bullies.



Persephone The Dread said:


> I can relate, because I am also insecure about my height, always have been to varying degrees. But that doesn't make what I said incorrect.


I was agreeing with you, i didn't say you were incorrect. Height doesn't make the man.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Odinn said:


> Short doesn't mean weak, Bruce Lee had immense strength and fitness. An insult to "masculinity" shouldn't mean much if you are confident in yourself, that's what makes them petty, is they are baseless insults.
> I never "got over" my height, my height is part of me, i said i never let the insults get to me, i wouldn't believe an insult because it is one.
> I just look at thing differently i guess, i never put so much stock in the words of bullies.
> 
> I was agreeing with you, i didn't say you were incorrect. Height doesn't make the man.


No I know that, I thought my post would come across like that lol just too tired to put much thought into it  the end part wasn't addressed to you but more anyone who thinks that it does.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

@Odinn Short doesn't mean weak because height isn't the only contributing factor to your strength, but a 6'1 version of yourself, if it is proportionately bigger will always be physically stronger than a 5'7 version of yourself. (poorly explained I know, but it's 4AM, I think you got the idea lol) ; From this I draw the conclusion that on average taller people are stronger. And yes, obviously insults will affect different people differently, venting about being harassed for your height however is as valid as venting any other form of frustration that is the result of verbal abuse, I really don't get the "lel get over it" crowd, who'd I'd surely see in the frustration section of this site venting about bad social experiences just like I do.
@Wings of Amnesty Young? I turned 19 today, so the people I deal with are young adults.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


> [ look across a crowd of people in rush hour, its a varied mixture including many people your height!


Maybe, but in my social circle (hardly a social circle but I'm forced to spend 30 hours/week with them) I'm at best the average height of a girl. There's one guy that's my height and everyone else is taller, I'm like the bottom 1-12 percentile (since we're 15 guys and one is my height)


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

SaladDays said:


> @*Wings of Amnesty* Young? I turned 19 today, so the people I deal with are young adults.


:lol

Yes, I consider you a kid. To be honest even 21-22 year olds seem like children. Go to college, get a job, when you're 25 no one is going to care about your height.


----------



## WrongDoers (Jan 1, 2016)

SaladDays said:


> This thread was half serious, I meant to ask at what height do guys stop being made fun of and rejected for being too short, since I get **** for it every now and again in Bulgaria and I'm 172cm or so, circa 5'7 in imperial?


If it make you feel any better, 172 cm is closer to 5'8 than 5'7 (68 inches = 172.7cm).

Easier said than done maybe, but people who make fun of you for something like your height, aren't the type of people whose opinion you should value very highly.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

WrongDoers said:


> If it make you feel any better, 172 cm is closer to 5'8 than 5'7 (68 inches = 172.7cm).
> 
> Easier said than done maybe, but people who make fun of you for something like your height, aren't the type of people whose opinion you should value very highly.


No but they're the type of people I'm going to involuntarily encounter all my life and they might be potential employers, friends, partners etc.


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

SaladDays said:


> @splendidbob No they haven't but you know what I'm talking about xD
> 
> im pretty sure redpill is something different entirely lol


redpill isn't a specific system of ideology it's a term for "truthing" or waking people up that was invented on the internet which was really just way a to systematically bombard people with the same lies until they start too believe it. It can be applied to anything, it's roots is from the first matrix film. Take the blue pill to keep sleeping take the red pill to wake up.


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

SaladDays said:


> Short doesn't mean weak because height isn't the only contributing factor to your strength, but a 6'1 version of yourself, if it is proportionately bigger will always be physically stronger than a 5'7 version of yourself. (poorly explained I know, but it's 4AM, I think you got the idea lol) ; From this I draw the conclusion that on average taller people are stronger. And yes, obviously insults will affect different people differently, venting about being harassed for your height however is as valid as venting any other form of frustration that is the result of verbal abuse, I really don't get the "lel get over it" crowd, who'd I'd surely see in the frustration section of this site venting about bad social experiences just like I do.


It seems to me like you are stuck in your ways and don't want to look at any other points of view so i don't see a reason to provide any support or logic anymore.


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

SaladDays said:


> is it really? In the US?


i think it's more like 5'4 1/2 for all americans but it feels closer to 5'5 for younger people


----------

